# Gaff Rope



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

What rope do y'all use for your pier gaffs? I got a rope I like for my bridge net but got it for free from someone on the pier so don't know exactly what type it is. I know it's diamond braid on a core of some type but doesn't feel like the polypropylene rope at home depot.


----------

